# Tax Questions



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Back in January I received a tax coding notice that was changing me to the base rate tax code. Once I'd picked my jaw up off the floor and got myself together, I gave HMRC a call to find out why (before the news came out that the computer system had messed everyones  ).

After a bit of a chat it transpired that I had been on the wrong tax code for the past 4 years. (I was on 489T not on 647l (or whatever the equivalent was)). So by the looks of things I may be in line for a rebate.

The immediate question that sprang out was "How Much?" (ever the mercenary ) but matey on the other end of the line couldn't commit. So my first question to the experts on the forum is roughly how much could I be in line for? (Don't worry, I won't hold it as gospel)

The other issue that raised was that I claimed JSA for 2 months in 2004 after living abroad so I have to fill an entry into the UK form out as well (not even in the time period in question) and they want evidence of that. Does anyone know why they would want this info even though it's not related?

Sorry for the long post but it's either that or listening to Greensleeves while waiting for the tax off to pick up the phone


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

To give you an idea for the 08/09 year the way to calculate it is as follows:

Gross Pay (£-----) for the year minus (-) the personal allowance for that year (6035) = Total amount on which tax i due, multiply this by 20% = Correct tax due

Compare that to what you have paid and you have your repayment. Did you get the current years code fixed ? Or have you been asked for your P60 when it arrives ?

The P85 is to complete your employment history, find out what you were upto, some employers dont bother sending in P45's ages after an employee leaves, so without a full employment history tax payers can end up with too much refunded.

You can get an idea of further years using the calculator
http://stccalculator.hmrc.gov.uk/UserDetails.aspx


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response Feeder. Calculator is now in hand and fingers are tapping furiously 

My tax code is now sorted mate


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

No problem :thumb:

I will say though, I'd seriously recommend getting the P85 sent in asap if you haven't already, only reason I say that is the post backlog is getting really bad atm.

Talking in excess of 5 weeks in general for most offices in the UK, which is aweful. Never know though, you might be dealing with one of the better offices, fingers crossed.


----------

